# External Flash - Canon/Nikon vs others?



## hit0sawa (Feb 11, 2011)

For instance: Canon 430ExII and Sunpak PZ42X TT.

Canon 430EX II Speedlite TTL Shoe-Mount Flash 2805B002 B&H Photo

Sunpak PZ42X TTL Shoe Mount Flash PZ42XC B&H Photo Video

They are pretty much the same in terms of guide number and the Swivel/Bounce Head, so is there any other reasons to make one actually "better" than the other? 
Iam using Canon rebel and also heard that Canon camera goes with Canon flash gives better communication? (!)

Anyway, I am lookign for my first flash, so what should be a better choice?

Any idea is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Formatted (Feb 11, 2011)

You'll get better build quality, long lasting bulb, more flashes per second and more reliability with a Canon flash.


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2011)

But the Sunpack costs half as much as the Canon flash unit.

So the Canon unit would need to have twice the build quality, twice the longevity of the flash tube, and twice the reliability to be of equal value.

I would get 2 of the Sunpack units, myself.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't forget that the Canon flash is engineered by Canon to work with Canon in ttl / E-ttl modes with seamless communications between body and flash.  The 3rd party flashes are like the 3rd party lenses, reverse engineered to work with Canon bodies.  May or may not be important to the OP but something they should be aware of.


----------

